# tropical tank



## Mush

well me and the grandmother are off to the aquatic centre sunday so im thinking i might get a couple of little fishy for my little tank, not sure what, got a couple of neons and a couple of white tips atm, its a small tank so can only have a couple more diddy ones!!!

suggestions and pics appreciated!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Sooooo many choices! Where you going? Waterzoo, or maidenheads?

Just pic a nice one that you know about...


----------



## Mush

maidenhead.

Guppys are boring but pretty, used to breed mollys big time, platys arent as nice as mollys, would be tempted with a male siamese fighter but had one once before and he murdered all the neons


----------



## AshMashMash

Well, theres a million fish you could have. 

Ever thought about something like rams, they are very nice. Or a nice pair of dwarf gouramis. Or some loaches, or another nice pleco (golden nugget plec?)... oooh: it brings me back to my fish keeping days  I want a tank! lol


----------



## Mush

what are rams?


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> what are rams?


Sorry, ram cichlids... 



















They are very nice. Never kept them myselves, but I here they are easy to keep and breed, if kept in pairs. 

Maidenhead will almost certainly have some.


----------



## Mush

those bad boys look nice!!!

knowing me il come bak with guppys haha!!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> those bad boys look nice!!!
> 
> knowing me il come bak with guppys haha!!!


Noooooooooooo... dont come back with guppies! Get something interesting! lol

Yeh, rams are gorgeous. Not too expensive I dont think.


----------



## alpharoyals

Rams arent as easy as others and dont have there true colours unless you have soft water. what about endler guppies, they seem to be popping up in most shops at the moment.


----------



## Marinam2

Corydoras are cute and i think you need a fish at every level. These are bottom dwellers.

Marina


----------



## AshMashMash

alpharoyals said:


> Rams arent as easy as others and dont have there true colours unless you have soft water. what about endler guppies, they seem to be popping up in most shops at the moment.


Yeh, good point. Certainly not as easy as guppies!

Endlers are nice as well.


----------



## alpharoyals

here are mine : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

There stunning alpharoyal! Although I think I've seen them before on here : victory:


----------



## alpharoyals

yes they are in the picture gallery. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh and mine did come from maidenhead aquatics (basingstoke)


----------



## AshMashMash

alpharoyals said:


> yes they are in the picture gallery. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Oh and mine did come from maidenhead aquatics (basingstoke)


Ah, thats where I saw them. 

Yeh, maidenheads is awesome, I like them. We have one near my home in peterborough.


----------



## Mush

i decided to keep it a tetra tank, got some blue tetras and some more neons


----------



## Marinam2

Get some black widow/black tipped they are lovely little shoaling fish and dont get bigger than a 50p

Marina


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> i decided to keep it a tetra tank, got some blue tetras and some more neons


Ah, ok. Nice. Not cardinals then? They're nicer than neons : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Marinam2 said:


> Get some black widow/black tipped they are lovely little shoaling fish and dont get bigger than a 50p
> 
> Marina


I had some of them, very nice they are. One of mine died though, as he was an absolute pig: he would go after ALL the food, all the time, and got so fat he died. All the other fish were fine, I think he had a problem, seriously.


----------



## Mush

well i thought id get more neons as they could join the existing gang, only small tank so cnt have many fishys in there

looks lovely now


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> well i thought id get more neons as they could join the existing gang, only small tank so cnt have many fishys in there
> 
> looks lovely now


Well, any tetra's would shoal together... :whistling2:

Got any nice pics of the new ones then?


----------



## Mush

this was feeding time


----------



## AshMashMash

Ooh, looks nice!


----------



## Mush

i also got a goldfish lol he hates me!!!! might call him billy as hes got no mates


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> might call him billy as hes got no mates


lol! aww, poor thing. And who's fault is it he's got no mates? :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Mush

his!!!! hes racist, all the others were orange and hes brown!!! the others told me to take him away


----------



## AshMashMash

Haha! Racist golfish: classic. 



Mush said:


> the others told me to take him away


Erm... ? Are you sure... last I knew, golfish didn't speak... : victory::lol2:


----------



## Mush

thats because they chose to speak to me as im lovely, your stinky and funny lookin :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: (joke hun )


----------



## AshMashMash

hahaha! Ta! lol.


----------



## gazz

Mush said:


> well me and the grandmother are off to the aquatic centre sunday so im thinking i might get a couple of little fishy for my little tank, not sure what, got a couple of neons and a couple of white tips atm, its a small tank so can only have a couple more diddy ones!!!
> 
> suggestions and pics appreciated!!


Ram cichlids are nice but blue ram's(M.ramirezi) need soft water to be at there best.So i'd suggest the Bolivian ram's(M.altispinosa) they are fare more of a hardy fish and with more and more captive bred ones there color is getting much more colorful.And there's nothing wrong with guppies :lol2: i'd rather have guppies than neons they have a better color range and breed esay so you buy a bunch and do it right you'll have no need to buy more ever again.Anyway the newist thing at the momant is endler's livebearer's these are a very close relitive to the common guppie so close that guppie's and endler's hybrid very esay.Personally i'd call them a guppie sup'species rather than just endler's i'd call them endler guppie.So Common guppie(P.reticulata) and Endler guppie(P.wingei).Anyway cory's are a must there so cute there are meny speices and color morph to choose from and all a nice small size i'd personally reconmend a minimum group of 4.And plec's small ones are clowns plec-(Panaque maccus),Bristlenose plec-(Ancistrus.sp).


Bolivian ram cichlids.









Endler guppies.


----------



## AshMashMash

Some nice endlers there gazz. I like endlers... again though, never kept them my selves.


----------



## gazz

AshMashMash said:


> Some nice endlers there gazz. I like endlers... again though, never kept them my selves.


There not mine there web pic's.I'm looking for some but waiting on a tank close case'etc so i get a nice group of mixed strain pure endler guppies as there still fairly pricey at persant.


----------



## AshMashMash

gazz said:


> There not mine there web pic's.I'm looking for some but waiting on a tank close case'etc so i get a nice group of mixed strain pure endler guppies as there still fairly pricey at persant.


Yeh, thats the problem, the price. I guess they breed _relatively_ easily though, no?


----------



## Mush

my bloomin white tipped tetras are constantly egging everywhere!!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> my bloomin white tipped tetras are constantly egging everywhere!!!


As in breeding?


----------



## Mush

yeah, they keep breeding up top and the others eat the eggs as they are released!!! bloody dirty buggas!


----------



## gazz

AshMashMash said:


> Yeh, thats the problem, the price. I guess they breed _relatively_ easily though, no?


They breed just as easy as common guppies but they tally out at around £5 a trio give or take from a priv breeder,Shop price god knows ???.So if you want pure but mixed strain from differant breeders it can sum up.If you find 7 breeder each with a strain it soon adds up £££££££.Id rather let somone else do the hard work let them get board'etc and let me take over :no1:.


----------



## AshMashMash

gazz said:


> Id rather let somone else do the hard work let them get board'etc and let me take over :no1:.


lol!

mmm, if I get another tank, endlers might be something I'd get then...


----------



## gazz

AshMashMash said:


> lol!
> 
> mmm, if I get another tank, endlers might be something I'd get then...


Board me ? is't going to happen :Na_Na_Na_Na:I'd just buy oscar's they'd just eat in style.YUM,YUM :whistling2:just joshing :lol2:.


----------



## AshMashMash

gazz said:


> Board me ? is't going to happen :Na_Na_Na_Na:I'd just buy oscar's they'd just eat in style.YUM,YUM :whistling2:just joshing :lol2:.


lol! Haha, if you can afford to feed oscars on endlers, you go right ahead... :lol2:


----------



## Mush

i luuuuuuuuuuuuurve oscars, bred guppys for ours, he was called eric


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> i luuuuuuuuuuuuurve oscars, bred guppys for ours, he was called eric


Thats mean! Poor guppies!


----------



## Mush

nah, i told them when they were little their destiny so they had enough time to acept it


----------



## AshMashMash

Mush said:


> nah, i told them when they were little their destiny so they had enough time to acept it


Ah, that makes it OK then...


----------



## alpharoyals

they had the endlers in the shop where i go and they were £8 a pair!

also he keep guppy fry in with paranha's! he said they dont get eaten as they are too insignificant and live off the waste they leave behind, he said every one comes in and says "scuse me mister, some guppies have escaped into your piranha tank" :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

alpharoyals said:


> they had the endlers in the shop where i go and they were £8 a pair!
> 
> also he keep guppy fry in with paranha's! he said they dont get eaten as they are too insignificant and live off the waste they leave behind, he said every one comes in and says "scuse me mister, some guppies have escaped into your piranha tank" :lol2:


Actually, £8 a pair isn't too bad is it? Specially if they breed!

Haha, I suppose the guppy fry would be small... although I wouldn't have thought they could live of the waste?!


----------

